# Shedding?



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Anyone else's lab just shedding like crazy right now?

I dunno what the deal is, but mine is dropping hair like crazy. No changes in diet and she is pretty healthy. 

Just curious if anyone else is going crazy like I am?


----------



## kailey29us (May 26, 2011)

My 6 y/o lab is shedding, not sure why. She is healthy and happy.


----------



## Hawk87 (Apr 4, 2014)

It's my understanding that they blow out coats twice a year. This would be them shedding their summer coat and growing their winter coat. When that happens probably depends on how much time they spend outside. Mine started a few weeks ago, but he spends days outside. Interestingly he is a darker brown now, and while he was going through it had spots of lighter brown.

There are lots of guys on here that know more then me, so I am open to correction.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Global warming.


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

My dog is shedding like crazy, not a lab but still dropping a lot of hair. I think it's the cold snap.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I just assumed Labs shed year round, at least the dog hair on all my clothing tells me that. When my dog "shakes off" it's a cloud of hair every time.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I have learned that diet is a huge piece of the puzzle when dealing with shedding. Certain foods will cause my dog to drop hair more frequently so I have to pay close attention to what she eats. But the time of year makes for a head scratcher as I don't normally deal with this much shedding.


----------

